# IUI Girls Part 155



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home ladies, sorry its a bit early, just struggling to keep up at the moment C x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

new home already  

rebecca - glad to hear that you will be basted sometime next week, keep in touch

Britta - hi there how are you? not been on here much lateley   has your    sunk in yet 

sorry its short but when we move to new home i get   again and takes a while to catch up SO hello to all you loveley ladies out there


Tracey


----------



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi lovely ladies of IUI! 

I have had great news. We had our 1st appointment with Salisbury Clinic about egg share. I know it's not part of this thread, but i just wanted to tell you all. As you know, we have had donor IUI. Well, we have been told by our new cons that there is a chance that DH could be the BIOLOGICAL father....        .....OMG, OMG!!  Our last clinic didn't give us the option of sperm extraction, cos they though it would be no good, and no point so went straight to using donor. Our new cons wants to do the extraction procedure to see if there are any living sperm. He said there's a good chance!!!!   

If they find any live sperm, we will have to have ICSI, but with egg share the total cost would still be £1400.

Anyway, just thought i'd let you know what was going on, as i haven't been on here for while. Hi to everyone, hope all is going well with the treatments. 

Mouse x


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

That's great news, Mouse!!     

Kitty x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Thats good news Mouse  

Hello everyone, jabs were going well til I bruised myself last night!! Dunno how cos I didnt do it any different!!
And tonight it was quite stingy!!
Never mind 2nd scan tomorrow, I think I will have to keep jabbing for another 6 days prob, going by 1st iui anyways!

Well done on 14mm follie Rebecca!!  We will deffo be cycle buds then tho you might be just before me, no early testing this time      !!! I certainly am NOT! Cos it was awful last time!!    

Will update tomorrow on the follie situation!!  

XXX


----------



## hally55 (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Wow it's taken me AGES to catch up and I only missed yesterday 

Sam -  on your   

Mouse - Thats brilliant news, things are looking up after the donor  fiasco
Just noticed the NEW SMILEY SPERM (always did think they'd look happier)
Andie - Sorry to hear about the ,  thinking of you

Pri -  with the testing, keeping my fingers crossed for a . I wouldn't worry about the water bottle thing, some people think heat keeps the womb nice & healthy, others think it make the  sleepy! or whatever. The best thing you can do is keep stress free (Easier said than done)

Kizzy -   for your scan tomorrow, I only had 1 follie last time as well & like you, am hoping for 2 or 3 of them this time! It's my 2nd day jabbing & last time I went 14 days, so obviously now i'm worrying about the bank holiday. There's always something to B****y worry about!

Cathy - Awww I love puppies, mine is 2 years old now & I'm after another one. DH says I've got to wait because of tx  he is sooo mean!

Katrina - hows the jabbing going, is it your 2nd day today as well (I keep losing track) 

 to Tracey, Deb, Rebecca, Sweetpea, Kitty, Britta, Liz & everyone else I've not mentioned (sorry)

Mel xxx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Girls

Hope you dont mind me joining you here.  I have migrated from the clomid site.  This is my first go at IUI, im taking some pills to make me have a period, as soon as I do im starting my first cycle.  Im really nervous, I used to be a pro at clomid but because this is all new to me im a bit scared.  Im really worried about self injecting, im dreading it as im such a baby when it comes to needles.  Anyone got any good tips for me?

Thanks

Joanne


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Hi ladies 
Just want to say thankyou for all your posts yesterday after my   the   also decided to rear her ugly head this morning, so all in all not feeling to good. Back at clinic today to get more meds (i think) and arrange next scan etc

Sorry this is a me post but will do personals later

Luv andie xx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Morning girls 

its Friday    

Kizzy - good luck with scan today, hope follies have grown for you     

Andie - how are you? let us know how it goes at the clinic, hope the   is not giving you too much trouble 

Joanne - hi & welcome, i was exactly the same as you worried about injecting (you cant be no worse than me!!) but honestly they are fine once you have done one you will be like "that wasnt too bad" they are so fine, good luck keep in touch with how you are doing

Hally - how are you? 

Mouse - that great news hun   

Katrina - how you doing? hows the jabbing?

Pri - how are you? not going too   i hope, am keeping my fingers crossed for you 

Sam - how are you feeling? has it sunk in yet   

 to everyone i have missed have a great Friday

loadsa  

tracey


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Congratulations and Stay Put Vibes

2006 Sucess

Sandi BFP FEB
Charliezoom IUI BFP FEB - EDD 25/10/06
Vicks IUI BFP FEB
Sweetcheeks IUI BFP FEB
Lucy IUI BFP March
Mathilda IUI BFP March
Leonara IUI BFP April - EDD 08/12/06
Liz Natural cycle BFP April
Britta IUI BFP April
Sam DIUI BFP April

2ww Baby Makers

Suzie-Wong
Peewee
Claire - T/D 8/05/06
Rebecca - T/D 7/05/06
Bodia - T/D 8/05/06
LibbyHannah - T/D 11/5/06
Kizzymouse - T/D 13/5/06
Katrina - T/D

Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls - Go Ladies Go

Misty
Mel
Kitty

Our turn next - The Baster Addicts!

Millers
Mands
Mouse14
Anita
Sam
Hopefull4712
Helen
Froglet
Clarebabes
Sair
Jan T
Jules77
Debs
Chickadee
Sarah30
Sweet pea
Joanne
Pri
Corrina
Andie

Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments

Lilly2K3 - IVF
Jodsterrun - IVF
PetalB - IVF
Aliso - IVF
Jess S - IVF/ICSI
Jo Jed - IVF
********** IVF
Catwoman - IVF
Creaky - IVF
Holly C - IVF/ICSI
Erica - IVF
SarahJJ - IVF
Shazia - IVF
Moomin - IVF
Jo9 - Going to IVF
Kelly Dallard - Going to IVF
Nikki - DE IVF Spain
Tessa - Moving to ICSI
Dillydolly - Going onto IVF
Tracey - Moving onto other treatment

BunBun - looking into adoption
KeemJay - looking into adoption
Cindy - looking into adoption

Ladies if there are any changes to be made then let me know and I'll change or add stuff to


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Morning all,
Thanks for the list Claire.  PLease could you add me to the injectors? Yup, I'm there already!
I hope everything goes OK for you this week.
Kittyx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Claire

could you move me from baster addicts to moving onto other treatment

thanks hun

Tracey


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

[b]Morning Ladies, [/b]

Hope everyone is OK, at least its Friday, been a long week!!!

Joanne, Good Luck with your cycle you'll be fine with the injections, once you've done a couple you'll wander why you were ever scared...honest!! 

Morning Kitty and Tracy 

Claire, thanks for the list, seems so strange seeing my name there!

Andie, hope its goes OK at the clinic  Kizzy, same to you Hun, hope you have some nice big fat juicy follies!!

Mouse, thats great news, you must be really pleased, hope it all works out for you both  its alot of money but it will be worth every penny!!

Pri, when do you test? 

Sam, how are you feeling? Bet your still on 

Hello to every one else, i have lost the plot a bit since we got a new home 
Lots of love and luck 
Britta xxx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Morning all..

Mouse - That is great news, u guys must be over the moon      I bet DH is shocked, amazing how some clinics dont get things right from the beginning tho.  At least this one's doing something now..  I really hope it all goes well for you hun..       Im really pleased for you

Britta - How are you keeping hun ?  Any morning sickness ?  My test date is on Monday, lets see if I can wait til then, dont want too many people sending   round  

Kitty - How's it going hun ?  Any idea when you will be basted ?

Claire - Thanks for the list, hope you're doing ok.. Did you hear back from your dad's sister ?

Andie - Hope you can move on to the next tx soon, will you still be having IUI ?  How many can you have ?
Are you on menopur and were you able to have the tx's back to back...sorry for the ?'s, Ive been told I'd have to have a month break if I need to go again

Joanne -   and welcome, like Tracey and Britta said, its really not as bad as it looks... 

Mel - How are you hun ? 

Sam - How you feeling ?  Has it sunk in yet ?  

Hello to Kizzy, Tracey and everyone else

Well Im now 3 days away from testing, yesterday and today I have some brown spotting...I dont know if I should be excited and put it down to implantation or if its just because of my endo ?  Can anyone help...pls?      I think Im now getting impatient, was really stroppy with DH last night too...felt like I had bad PMT.. ^beware^

Pri..xx


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi all

Like Britta I've lost the plot since we've moved homes so just a quickie from me.

Yes I am still on cloud nine and more than a little  . I hardly slept a wink last night so am feeling like poo today. I must admit to another little tear when I saw my name under the success list. I'm just keeping everything crossed that it stays there. 

Pri - I'm no expert but could easily be implantation bleeding. Don't know much about endo sorry.         Hope you're not too  .

Great news mouse.

Kizzy - How did the scan go?

Big   to everyone else that I've missed - blame it on lack of sleep.

Love and hugs

Sam xx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

all,

Sam - Congratulations you must be over the moon, hope the next few months go like a dream

Andie - So sorry to hear you had a BFN, all the best and lots of









Pri - Fingers crossed for your test  

sorry to all the ladies ive missed, havent been about for a few days so loads to catch up on!
I have been relaxing while the kids are back to school. thankfully no more bonfires (im still fuming) I have got an appointment with someone, on recomendation from the school about Jades behaviour. She is getting worse at school, lying, stealing and everything under the sun. The doctor thinks she may have ADHD but trying to get them to do anything is a nightmare. 
Im waiting for AF to start so that I can contact my cons. because of AF being really short (mainly spotting and black ... sorry TMI) last month she wont send my prescription out. so looks like its definatly may before I have my final NHS attempt 
Im off to catch up on course work,
Take care
Corrina


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi girls!!!

Just a quick update from me!!

Left hand side 1 x 11mm follie, Right Hand side 1 x 8mm follie, back for 3rd scan Monday!!

Had trouble seeing left hand ovary it was hiding so needed an external ultra sound and there it was!!!  

So its all on track so far  

XXXX


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Hi girlies

Just a litle update been back to clinic today for more tablets, I have to go for a scan on Wed 3rd if all is well with my follies get basted on Fri 5th May. This is our last attempt at IUI so there is alot riding on this one.

Joanne - Hiya welcome to the boards, I am a bit chicken I go upto the hospital for my jabs but I only get one a month of pregnyl. All the girls are lovely and really helpful on the boards chick, so if you need to know anything just ask xx

Mouse - Thats great news bet your over the moon

Britta - How you feeling has it sunk in yet hun?

Pri - Good luck for Monday I have got everything crossed for you,hope your not going to  .  I dont have to have a months break I suppose all clinics are different.

A big hello and thanks for the support for Sam, tracy and Corrina and also everyone else I have missed. My head is all over the place so if I have missed you out really sorry.
Sending you all   and  

Me and DH were gonna go to cinema tonight but tummy not to good what with the   turning up so just gonna stay in and watch a dvd and maybe get a take away, I am also gonna be very naughty and have a glass or 2 of wine he he   actually I feel that p***** of it will probably be a bottle 

Hugs and stuff Andie xx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

HI ya, kizzy follies seem good, sending you a dance to cheer them on     , good luck for Monday,I am going for a scan on Monday to see how mine are doing to, when I was there Tuesday my ovaries were hiding (whats up with them   hiding on us).  Hopefully we will be basted on same day so I have a   buddy.

Andie wishing you all luck with this one, heres hoping for a BFP honey.

What a lovelly day  , I have just cut my grass, 1st time ever I have done grass cutting I am sweating now, taking a break.

Hope you all have a great weekend.

Katrina xx


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Well ladies it's only day 11 of my cycle and low and behold, I have 1 follicle thats ready for basting, endo is 8.3 (it's never been that thick before).  So it's 1 more dose of menapur tonight and HCG tomorrow, nd basting on Monday.  I just cant believe that it#s happening so soon.  Does that mean that it's a useless cycle, will have to keep fingers crossed.  I'm waiting for that natural progesterone cream to arrive in our health food shop, (Liz used it and got a BFP), so thought it is worth giving it a go.

Hope everyone is OK and enjoying the sun,it's like a summers day here.  Well we're off to meat friends down the pub, to have my last few pints before basting on Monday (I still cant believe it)

Good luck all

Claire


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

well done Claire!!!


Katrina it would be great to be cycle buds!! I think basting will prob be Thursday just guessing tho!!

Meant to add my lining was 5mm, so a bit to go yet!! XXX     

Hope its our turn ladies


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Here's a folly dance for Kizzy, Claire and Katrina              . Hope they work for you all.

Carrie - As a Special Needs Co-ordinator in a mainstream school in the past and now being a teacher in a special school, if it helps, we find that diagnosis of ADHD comes a lot quicker through the medical side than it does through the educational side so push your GP for a referal, exaggerate at much as you need to. You also get the support more from the NHS than through the education. Though that may be another example of regional differences and there have been recent changes in children's services nationwide. PM me anytime.

Love to all

Sam xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Just to remind you all that I need to have final figures for the meet by next Saturday morning as I have to call the restaurant before I go to work.

Only 2 weeks to go now.... any more takers? Come on girls you know you want to!!


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Morning Ladies

ADVICE NEEDED

I had a BFN on Thurs morning then yesterday my AF started, or so I thought it was not like my normal AF, I am usually really heavy. It was sort of like black gunk (sorry TMI) I thought when I got up this morning AF would have started properly but it hasnt the black has turned into a brownish colour?

By my calculations AF isnt due till Tuesday as I have a 32 day cycle.

Has anyone experienced this?

Am a little worried as I have to start the clomid on second day of my period but I wouldnt class this as a normal period


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Sorry Andie, Im not too sure about that - Have you taken another test ?  Maybe you should, it could show a dif result or see if the clinic can take a blood test to double check before you start on the clomid..
I wouldnt count today as Day 1 if its not a normal period - wait and see what happens - good luck hun



Its all over for me Im afraid, no need to test -   has arrived in full flow        
Just cant stop crying - I had two big follies, DH   was fine, lining was 9.8 and nothing !!  I now I sound   but I just cant get my head around this and I dont think Im strong enough o go through this again.
Spoke to the clinic, they have advised me to go in for another consultation now to see what the next step is...       

Pri....xx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Pri

sorry the the old   arrived sending you   , when have you got your next consultation? 

take care

Tracey


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

HUGS Pri, so sorry the old witch arrived, take care of yourself and give yourself time for you and DH before next go

Thinking of you hun    

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Hi Pri
So sorry the   turned up, I felt like that on Thursday like I couldnt go on with anymore treatment, but somewhere inside you find the strength to pick yourself up and carry on.

Try and keep your chin up hunny
Am thinking of you and am here if you need to chat xxxx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi guys

Thank you for your replies - Going to try and concentrate on the move now
Im trying hard to keep my chin up...Its just hard...Im sure I'll get there


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

hi ladies,
*Pri* so sorry to hear thst the old witch arrived honey 

*Sam* thanks for the advice, i will pm you after the dreaded shopping trip !!

*Claire* all the best for your basting  

*Andie* I had that problem last month, i had spotting for 2 days, then af arrived but really lightly and almost black, then it went back to spotting and was over in a few days (about 2/3 days that werent spotting) Sorry tmi! i phoned cons and she said to keep her informed etc. hope you feel better soon. x

*Kizzy* all the best for your basting aswell 

take care all,
a lovely day and for some reason im cooped up indoors!

Corrina xx


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

Hello 

Pri, so sorry sweetie, hope your feeling a little bit better,    Hope you find the strength to go for some more treatment xx 

Corrina, Hope you get the help you need from the school/doctor with your daughter, must be hard for you! Also hoping AF gets a move on so you can get on with your next cycle 

Good Luck, Kizzy, Claire and Katrinar for bastings!! 

Hello Sam, Mel, Tracey, Kitty, Andie and anyone else i have rudely missed!! 

Well, no, it hasn't sunk in for me yet - not even a little bit!!! Had a few symptoms at the start of the week, now nothing except for sore boobies!! Wishing i had every symptom going to be honest so i knew everything was OK!! Spent a fortune on tests, i think I'm addicted to them, i just like to make sure!! . Suppose i will just have to keep saying my prayers and wait patiently for my scan 

Love and Luck to you all,
Britta xxx


----------



## Rebecca1416 (Aug 2, 2003)

Hi all.

Congrats Britta - don't worry about a lack of symptoms, you will have a scan soon to calm you done.  The hpts sound a bit expensive though!

Pri, I am so sorry love, big hugs.

Kizzymouse, you be careful with all that jabbing, or you will be back and blue.  Lets hoe those follies keep growing.

Claire, can I be your cycle buddy too?

Welcome Joanne, it is all a bit strange the first time, but fingers crossed for you.

Mouse, great news.  My dh had the extraction done, but unfortunately they found nothing, but I think that is quite unusual.  It all depends what the problem is.  We knew it was an outside chance for him, but we just wanted to be absolutely sure there was no hope before we moved on to DIUI.  It is quite painful (so dh told me) but you can decide whether or not to tell him that in advance!  Given what we have to go through.......

Well, I had my scan today, and follie was 17mm, so had my trigger jab and I am being basted tomorrow and (probably) Monday.  I say probably because my clinic usually does two goes, by dh has just said why don't we just do one, and then if it doesn't work we still have one more go left.  I don't not what I think really.  I will have to sleep on it, because I will have to tell then tomorrow not to defrost the second (and last) lot of sperm if that is what we are going to do.  Decisions decisions.

Night all


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

HI ladies
Just a quick one as I'm off to bed after my night shift (extra money for hols)

Rebbecca yes you can be my cycle buddy, you may stop me from going a little crazy.  I'm expecting this cycle to be a short one, I don't normally ovulate this early.

Hello to everyone else

Claire


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi all

Pri  -So sorry hun  . Have PMed you.

Corrina - How did the shopping trip go?

Rebecca - Hope you basting goes welll.    

Britta - With you there on the lack of symptoms. Keep thinking that I'm feeling sick but then realise that it's just excitement. I have got lumpy nipples though (Faaaaar TMI) and generally tender (.)(.)

Andie - I know that when I was told about when to take clomid the nurse said to wait for red bleeding, as some women can have up to a week of warm up brown bleeding before AF starts proper. Still prob a good idea to ring for advice as sson as you can. Do they have an answering machine service for out of hours? I would also repeat what Pri said. Is it worth testing again, just in case?

Best of luck to all the basters for this week.

Love Sam xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Girlies

Good luck Rebecca and Claire for basting, I will be a couple of days behind you I think, 3rd scan tomorrow!!

            

Sending us basters some   I really hope its our turn this time lovlies   

Hello to everyone else hope you are all well    XXX


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Thanks for all your warm welcomes.  Its my last day of AF inducing tablets today so hopefully AF should arrive by Tuesday or Wednesday.  I have just realised though that I have to go in for a baseline scan on Day 3 which means AF will still be here, how do you all cope with that?  As I havent had AF for six months what if this AF is really heavy (sorry TMI) any one else had these worries.

Jo
x


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi Jo, 
I know its hard but try not to worry about it, i usually go for a scan on day 2 and by then am really heavy, at first i was really embarrassed  but after a couple i was OK, the nurses or doctor who will scan you see lots and lots of women everyday when their AF is in full flow and i suppose they just get used to it because they have never looked bothered when I've been!! 
Its just one of them things we have to do (another to add to the list!) Last time i went for a baseline scan my AF was really late and so i was really heavy! I took a pack of baby wipes and cleaned myself up a bit in the loos when i got there cos i had been sat in the car for an hour. Also, they really dim the lights when they scan you and give you a blanket to cover yourself up a bit, just look away when they take out the probe!!! 
Good Luck Hun and try not to worry 
Hope AF arrives soon for you and GOOD LUCK with your treatment 

Love Britta xxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

hi girls  

well what a miserable Sunday, it hasn't stopped   

Rebecca - hope the basting goes/went well hun   

Britta - hope your ok? i am sure your news will sink in soon 

jo - i too was also worried about having scan with af was in full flow but like Britta said the doctors/nurses deal with this all the time (i know that probably don't help) i was surprised as i am always on very heavy but there was no mess after (sorry tmi   ) dont worry you will be fine 

Kizzy - how are you?  

Sam - how u doing? has it sunk in yet? 

claire - good luck with basting?   

love and    to all

Tracey


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi Jo
What clinic are you going too.  I'm from south wales too, we live just outside POntypridd.

Don't worry about the scan, I had one when AF was still there, and like Britta said they're really hot on privacy.  I know it's embarrassing, but but try to relax, they see it everyday, and they probally wont even notice.  Good luck.

I'm glad to see there's another Welsh lass here.

Claire


----------



## Rebecca1416 (Aug 2, 2003)

Hi Sam, sorry, I failed to congratulate you on your BFP - have a wonderful pg!

Jo, don't worry about scans and af - we have all been there.  I quite like to have some clean knickers in my bag though just in case...

Basting went ok I think.  I asked about whether to go back for number 2 go tomorrow, and we decided to scan me to see if I had  ovulated.  I hadn't, so we decided I should go back tomorrow to make sure that I have one before and one after ovulation.  I had my trigger jab at 11.00 on Saturday, does anyone know when you would expect to ovulate after that?

So this really is my last ever go........


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

*Rebecca,*
    tomorrow for your basting!!
Good luck to the other basters too, 
Hope everyone else is OK!! 

Love and Luck 

Britta xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Rebecca my clinc says 36 hours from jab til basting, I suppose ovulation must occur within that time, I'm sure its different for every woman!!

I asked my clinic if they scan to check ovulation but they dont, which is quite annoying really!! Seems a waste if they baste you at wrong time!!

Last time I ovulated 24 hours after pregnyl jab, well approx guess cos in the morning I had mucus and could hardly walk from ov pains in side!!!

I dunno how long it takes eggs to get down tubes??  

Think there is about 2 days for eggs and sperm to meet  

Good luck anyways chick,and Claire, and Katrina for scan!!! I wont be far behind you ladies!!!

Hiya everyone else will update on follies tomorrow!!      


xxxxx


----------



## hally55 (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi Everyone 

I'm going to have to do a better job of logging in everyday, there's always so much catching up to do.

Pri - Sorry to hear about the AF showing up hun, thinking of you  

Kizzy - Great news about your 2 follies sending turbo growing vibes    for your next scan

Claire- Thanks for putting me on the list   Hope the basting goes great tomorrow sending lots of    to you  

Rebecca -     for your basting tomorrow too

Andie - 2 days after my   my AF started & was pretty normal flow etc. but suddenly stopped after 2days. And believe me I usually have a 6 or 7 day flow (TMI) I know.  It's the drugs, nothings normal anymore  (I DO mean the fertility drugs  )

Jo - Welcome  , Don't worry, It's honestly not that embarrassing going for a scan while the   is on the scene. Like everyones said the nurses deal with it several times a day & are very discreet.  My clinic has lots of wipes/sanitary towels etc in the ladies toilets so you are always prepared. And as for the jabs, well it becomes 2nd nature.  I've always done my own because DH works shifts and to be honest if someone said sticking them in my eyes would give me a   then I'd probably do it.

Hello to Britta, Liz, Sam, Tracey, Andie, Mouse, Deb, Cathy, Katrina and everyone else

I'm doing fine, I go for my 2nd scan on Tuesday to see if those follies are coming up to scratch  , I'm hoping for more than 1 this time.  It's taken me about an hour to write this message because DH keeps interupting  We've had his parents round for dinner today & he's had far too much   while i've been slaving over a hot stove.  He's moaning because he's trying to watch snooker & the dog is whining at him, I've just sent them both to bed  .


Mel xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Mel, we will deffo be on 2WW together then!! I might start a separate thread will be easier to keep up with cycle buds!! Good luck for scan tuesday, mines is tomorrow!


----------



## hally55 (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi again,

Just read Kizzy's message to you Rebecca,  Apparently the eggs journey from the ovary to the uterus takes about 6 days.  the egg will never complete this journey if it is not fertilized, instead it disintegrates and is absorbed.  Fertilization needs to occur within 24 house of ovulaton.  No I'm not a boffin, I've just copied that from a book!   Hope there's not a copyright on it!

I intend to have the IUI then get jiggy   the next day as well this time.  DH doesn't know it yet!  Hope he'll work on demand. 

Mel xxx


----------



## hally55 (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi Kizzy .

   for tomorrow.  Let me know if you do start a separate thread, it's great to have cycle buddies, the 2ww sends me  .  I tend to be on FF at stupid times in the night when I'm on one!  Plus I could be a lucky mascot,  my last cycle buddy got a   on her 1st go and without drugs as well  .

love

Mel xxx


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hello

I know that no one will prob be on here at this time of night.  I cant sleep, as you can tell, and I have really bad indigestion, and nothing will shift it, all I done was have a cheese sandwitch about 12 hours ago.  And it's still really bothering me, I wish that tesco was open could go and do some food shopping then, so it wouldn't feel like I was wasting sleep time.  I like going shopping late, there's hardly any children there, and it doesn't make me so sad and angry when I hear parents shout, and not take any notice of their children.  If we get our wish and have a BFP, then will make a big effort not to do that to our child.  Sorry I'm taking a load of cr**p now.

Oh well will be getting basted in a few hours, it could make a funny story if we had a baby, and when it asked where it was conceived, we could say that mum was in hospital and dad was 30 miles away in work.  (only joking would never tell them that)

Well might go back to bed and try to sleep again, lets hope i can get to sleep soon, want to be relaxed later.

Bye for now will catch up after basting

Claire


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Morning girls

hope you are all ok on the wet & dreary Monday 

Claire - hope you managed to get some shut eye and you are all relaxed for basting   good luck let us know how it goes

Rebecca - glad to hear basting went well. just one question how come you have to go back twice (or am i being   )

Kizzy  -hope scan goes ok and follies are nice and fat       

Mel - good luck with scan today, hope you have lots of follies and they have grown       

Hi also to Britta, sam, Andie, cathy and everyone else i have (rudely) missed hope your all ok 

love and    to all


Tracey


----------



## Rebecca1416 (Aug 2, 2003)

Morning all.

Tracey, I do not know why my clinic bastes twice - they say it offers a better chance of success, but I suppose it really means that they do not have to be so accurate in timing!  My first clinic only basted once, and I got a BFP with that.  My current clinic opens on Saturday and Sunday, so I think that might make it easier for them to do that.

Thanks Kizzymouse for the 36 hour information.  That sounds about right then.  I think there may be a bit more of an issue with frozen sperm, because I don't think it stays around as long as fresh, but I may be wrong on that.  Do let me know if you start a cycle buds thread.

Mel, good luck with your scan tomorrow, here's hoping for some lovely big follies!



Claire, I hope the basting goes well, I will be thinking of you.  My dh has always been along with me before, but he wasn't there yesterday and he won't be there today.  I don't mind really, although I do tease him about what he will say if he is asked if our baby asks if he was there at the conception!


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All

Clare , Im from Cardiff so my clinic is Cardiff Assisted Reproduction Unit.  Where do you go?  Hope all goes well for your basting today.

Another general question when having a baseline scan done is it best to wear a sanitary towel or tampon?  Do they give you time to clean up a bit before they go in!!!! (sorry TMI)  .  I am having a few tummy cramps today so hopefully AF will show up tomorrow.

Thanks for all your support.  Im starting to feel like im getting to know you all a bit......


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi everyone

nickjoanneowen - I was told if you do wear a tampon, that you have to take it out before the scan.  I've stopped wearing tampons for a bit and back to pads.  I read somewhere that tampons have something in them which may affect fertility.  Not sure how true this is but I thought rather be safe than sorry.

I'm due to start AF next week so on with the jabs - yipee!

Happy Monday everyone
Cathy


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Kizzy good luck for scan  

Claire good luck for basting honey   

Pri hope you are ok sweetie   and that the house move went ok.

Deborah how are you.

Had a scan this morning there is a follie in each ovary both about 10mm, to go back Thursday, if they have grown to the right size we have to have timed BMS, if not maybe next week, cause this weekend is a bank holiday and lab wont do the sperm swim up.  We will still have another 2 cycles as they havent done it, so not all bad, maybe we can have some fun and knowing how many follies we have will help and make me more positive.

I am off today as its a bank holiday for my council, DH working so have peace and quiet today.

Hope you all had a great weekend.

Katrina


----------



## salisbury (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi Girls,  I was basted last Friday 21st April and just wondering if there is anyone who would like a buddy with the same cycle 
How horrible is the 2ww i don't know what to do with my self....
Good luck to you all    XXXXXXX


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi girls,
*Sam* - shopping was a dream! i bribed my BIL into babysitting (22 and is quite happy to baby sit as long as there is plenty on the cartoon channels!) however when i got back all hell broke loose, my 2 think that shopping = eat it all in one go 

*mel * - how did the scan go?

*claire* - good luck with the basting 

still no sign of AF, wish she would get a wriggle on so i an mark it on calender!. i had nasty pain in my chest the other night a really sharp shooting pain from nipple area and up to collar bone, its happened a couple of times in last few days, dont know whether to get it checked or not.
DH has decided that he wants a meeting with our main cons. we havent seen him since may last year. they were going to change my meds for may but they havent (she [the woman who i normally see] wasnt going to send prescription out till begining of may, but it just arrived!!)  

*I just wanted to ask aswell, is it normal procedure to have internal baseline during tx? as i have never had one. they are always external.  i want to make sure im getting the treatment im supposed to be getting*.

all the best every one,

sorry to everyone ive missed, take care

Corrina


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi All,

Corrina, I had internal scans during my tx, I think most people do.

Kizzy - hope your scan goes ok.

Good luck for basting Claire.

Hello to all you jabbers, basters & 2ww'ers

Liz
x


----------



## Rebecca1416 (Aug 2, 2003)

Katrina, what a pain about the bank holiday.  Is it only my clinic that opens 7 days a week?  They don't do the normal appointments etc at the weekend, but they do do basting, ivf egg collection and transfer, and some scans in the mornings at the weekend.  At my old clinic they opened on Saturday.  Do other clinics only open 5 days a week?  Seems a bit unfair if your cycle just happens to fall on the weekend.  Still, as you say, if you still have another 2 cycles maybe it is not that bad.

Corrina, I think you only have base line scans if you are going to have a stimulated cycle.  This cycle for me was a natural one, so my first scan was on day 10 - I should have been day 9, but I know I usually ovulate a bit late.  In fact it was a good thing I went then, because day 10 was Thursday, and I was basted yesterday and today!  

Hi Liz, good to hear from you.  I hope you are enjoying your pg.  When is your first scan?

Well, second basting has happened.  The clinic was frantically busy with IVF girls, but they managed to fit me in without my having to wait too long.  I am now on the dreaded 2ww, due to test on Monday 8th May.  I will be your cycle buddy salisbury - I think Kizzy mouse was going to set up a new thread for the IUI girls basting this week - claire is basting today as well.  Good luck claire!!


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Girls

Yes I will start up a cycle buddies thread, will be easier to keep up with each other and of course we will still be posting here!!  

Follie update : LHS 2 x 11mm ( one hasnt shifted since FRI!!), RHS 1 x 12mm

So inject 2 more days and go back for (hopefully last) scan on Wed.

I can see me only having one good one again!!

Last time it was a 17mm from LHS.

Welcome Salisbury!! Good luck  

Rebecca, good luck too hun 2WW arrggh!!   We'll help each other XX

Mel, looks like we WILL be basted same time

Katrina thats a shame about clinic, I think mine's will come in a SAT if needed. Just have lots of BMS!!!  

Hi Magpie, how r u? Hi Corrina, I had internal scans except for when my left ovary is hiding which it has done the last few times!! Then its external 


Hello everyone else!! XXXX


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Corrina, I always have an internal scan, as they can see more, so they said, even tho my LHS is hiding just now, took them ages today to find it and was abit painfull.  Kizzy dont mind, this time as I still will have 2 more goes.

Katrina


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

My left hand side ovary is hiding too!! And its sore   

She used external scan for that one and internal for RHS, was quite funny, needed a full bladder for external so had to run to toilet in between before doing internal for RHS!!
I had to hold gown around my bare bum and run to toilet hee hee    

Thats good growth for CD9 Katrina   

XX


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Kizzy it CD12 as AF came on the Thursday started injections on the Wednesday, I take snuff which supresses my ovaries and they can start injections anytime.  What is it with the LHS


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

how is everyone tonight?

Carrie - i have always had internal scans never external 

Katrina - good news on follies, heres hoping they grow more by Thursday         

kizzy - sorry to hear lsh ovary is sore   

gawd its been busy on here today, cant keep up so a big HELLO to everyone and will catch up later

love to all


Tracey


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone.


katrina - im fine , how are you?  sounds like basting will be soon.

carrie - ive always had internal scans too.


sorry, just a quickie just now cos am at work


be back later


xxdebxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Just to let you basters and 2wwers know I've started a new thread called cycle buddies, just for us   crazy girls!!

I wont be leaving here tho dont worry!!   Love this thread


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Crikey, you have a couple of days away and I've totally lost track of things. I had a lovely day yesterday being pampered at Eden Hall Day Spa with one of my best buddies. I had an agonising back massage because I was so tense in my shoulders but was soooo relaxed after. I'd recommend it to anyone having tx at the moment.

Welcome to Jo and Salisbury - you'll find lots of lovely buddies on this board. Hope you're not going too  on the  Salisbury.

Pri - so sorry  showed, I know exactly how you feel, hun.  Big hug for you. 

Andie - how are you, petal? 

Katrina, Kizzy and Mel - follie dances for you     And me - looks like we might all be being basted at the same time. I'm heading for Friday or Saturday at the moment. I just hope it doesn't all happen over the Bank Holiday 

This is weird but I also had a left ovary that was hiding. Did I say that before? 

Claire - good luck for basting! 

Rebecca - fingers crossed that everything goes well and you get your  . 

Britta, Liz and Sam - hope you're all still enjoying your BFPs!

Corrina - hope AF comes soon and you can get on with things.

Cathy - roll on everything!

Tracey - how are you, hun?

 to everyone! I'm feeling really fired up at the moment
*COME ON GIRLS-WE CAN DO IT!*

Kitty x


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

*Hi Everyone!!*

Just a quickie

Carrie, i too have always had internal scans... seems to be the 'norm' by looks of things!

Kizzy, i only had one follie and it was only just 18mm an still got a BFP, do you a little dance though!!          , Katrinar, that dance is for you too!!

Hi Liz, how you finding pg so far... you to Sam??

Claire, Hope basting went OK?  

Hi Tracey, Mel, Rebbecca, Andie Cathy and all you other lovely ladies,

Sending lots of  your way!!!

Britta xxx


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Every one!

Jeez........where do I start, I'm losing track   

Mouse - Thats great news about DH. I'm keeping it all crossed for you  

Sam - Huge CONGRATULATIONS on your    Take good care of yourself  

Joanne - Welcome and   with your tx  

Andie - Sending you a wee   and   with your scan.

Rebecca - I'm Glad your basting went well.   on your 

Hally -   with your scan tomorrow  

Kizzy -   with your scan on Wed.  It only takes one good folly!!! 

Claire - How was your basting? 

Katrina - Glad all is good   Bank hols really get in the way dont they? 

Pri - Hope your ok sweetie.  I've PMed you  

Salisbury - Welcome and   with your  

Liz - Hiya sweetie, how are you?

Kitty - Wow that sounded great all that pampering!  Just what was needed  

Britta - Hiya hope you are a-ok  

Hi to everyone and anyone I've missed.
Hope you are all well  

Luv Sweetpea xxx


----------



## hally55 (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi everyone 

Just a quick one tonight, I've got to go & shave my legs ready for the scan tomorrow 

I've been worrying about the Bank Holiday as well, sending lots of follie boosting vibes out to us ladies waiting to be basted.

   GROW FOLLIES GROW GROW FOLLIES GROW GROW FOLLIES GROW   

And lots of lovely babydust to everyone  

Thinking of you all 

Mel xxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

hi everyone

kitty - that spa day sounds like just what the doctor ordered, dh brought me a relaxation day at a spa for christmas (should really book it now, as feel like i need at the moment)  

Britta - good to here from you hun, how are you?

sweetpea - how are you 

sam - how are you hun? any symptons yet

salisbury - thinking of you on the dreaded 2ww   

good luck to all you lovely ladies who have scans tomorrow, hopefully big fat follies         

sorry if i have missed any ladies, struggling to keep eyes open, not sleeping very well lately  

take care 

Tracey


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey Mel

good luck with scan tomorrow hunny   

how do you get message to scroll along screen


tracey


----------



## hally55 (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks for the good luck Tracey 

See the boxes that have a *B* then an _I_ then U ...etc

Well keep going right. theres one with a little arrow and a *M*. Thats what you press to get your message moving. 



Mel xxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

think i got that mel, thanks

good luck again for tomorrow


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

Got to have a go at that!!!

* GOOD LUCK EVERYONE WITH YOUR TREATMENTS!!! ^reiki*

I'm fine thanks Tracey,


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi all 

Basting went strangely, it was very different to the other 2 goes.  It was a different nurse, and I felt a bit rushed.

Have just got back from a concert, and it was very loud, made sure that it was all right with the clinic before we went.

Oh well must go, a girls got to do what a girls got to do (he he)

Good luck to everyone else

Claire


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Claire

Good luck with your basting.  I bet this is the hardest part just waiting.  Keep your legs up.  What clinic do you attend?  I go to CARU.

Jo
x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Morning Girlies

Just a quick follie dance for us jabbers!!


       


GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!!! xxx


----------



## Clarebabes (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi all,

I'm starting all over again and have another scan booked for this Monday!  Yes, CARE work on the bank holiday!  

Fingers crossed that it's third time lucky!  I had a feeling the last one wouldn't work.  If this one doesn't, then I'll go to IVF.  

Haven't been around for a while, so welcome all the newbies, well done the BFPs and good luck for next time BFNs. 

Take care
Clare
xx


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

HI Jo

I go to the local hospital in Llantrisant, as they have a good fertility clinic there, and I was lucky to have 3 goes on the NHS, which we are on our last go, and if this doesn't work we will be refereed to UHW, for IVF, but lets hope that it works this time and that we don't have to go down that route.

The 2ww is really the hardest part as you don't know what's happening in there, I'm trying not to get stressed and just to relax.

There are a few welsh girls on this site, so we will have to arrange a welsh meet up, that's if  you feel like, s I know that I struggle to get to the IUI meets, that are normally over the boarded.  

Well good luck with your cycle & up and coming scan.  And thats for all your thoughts

Claire


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Calling all 2WW

Please can I have your test dates so that I can put them onto the IUI list. Have been thinking (yes that was the smell, that you could all smell ha ha) and I think that the dates will help everyone, as I know I find it difficult to keep up when everyone is nearing the end of the dreaded 2WW.
You can either PM me, or post it no here. If any one has a problem or doesn't like this idea then please let me know

Claire


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

Hiya Everyone, Very quiet on here!! 
Just a quickie to say "hi" and let you all know I'm thinking about you!!

Love and Luck 

Britta xxx


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi guys,
Just a quickie. Day 10 scan went OK but I need some serious follie dances!        as they're looking a bit feeble. Looks like I'm being basted Saturday.

Clarebabes - we'll all keep our fingers crossed for you for this time, hun.  

Britta - hi, still on   ?

Jo - hope you're coping with the 2WW OK  

Tracey -  go for the spa. You don't realise how stressed you are until something like that helps you totally unwind.

Love and   to all other peeps, SweetPea, Sam, Kizzy, Mel, Claire, Rebecca, Corrina, Andi, Mouse, Pri, Liz. Sorry for those I've rudely missed.
Kitty x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

kitty - glad to hear scan went well heres a follie dance just for you            hope this helps

clarebabes - so scan on monday eh (bank holiday as well) good luck, i too am being referred for ivf but fingers crossed for 3rd time lucky you will get a   and wont need ivf

mel - how did scan go honey?

claire - how are you? 

jo - hiya and welcome what stage of tx are you at hun?

hello to all you other lovely ladies i have missed, hope you are all ok


Tracey


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Probably my fault its quiet Britta, I started a new thread and there's quite a lot of us nearly at basting day or on 2WW!!!!     !!!!

I didnt realize how many! But am glad cos its lovely to have cycle buds!!

Dont worry we havent abandoned this thread, its home!!  

When's your first scan?

Any tips for the 2WW which is almost upon me!!      


Hi to everyone else hope you are all well and keeping sane and    


   you are all special lovely ladies!!!


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

Kitty that follie dance is for you!!
Spent 10 mins writing a post and this is what i ended up with?? I hate this computer!!


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

Hiya Kizzymouse, i have my first scan a week 2Moro, i am really scared but excited at the same time!!

I don't really have any *good* advice for your 2ww! I just totally carried on as normal, i was really chilled in the first week it did not get to me until the last 5 days when i went loopy loo and started testing!!  Whatever you do, *DONT TEST EARLY* because it just plays with your head!! I ate really well up to and after my basting, i read the Zita west book and got lots of tips from there and i drank litres and litres of water!! I had loads of early nights too, and the odd afternoon nap (any excuse hehe) 
I really hope the 2ww does not send you too crazy and at least there is a few of you to buddy with!!

GOOD LUCK, If you need to chat get in touch,
Hope we see some BFP soon,

Love Britta xxx


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Calling all BFP of IUI

Can I please have your due dates to go onto both lists, so that everyone knows where you are in your pregnancies.

Thanks

Claire


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone.


britta - best of luck with the scan.

kizzy - like britta said try not to test early cos it does play with your head.  best of luck hun.

katrina - i think its tomorrow that you have your scan, best of luck hun.

tracey - hope you are well.

kitty -                             HTH.

clare - best of luck for monday.



gosh i cant beleive how many of us are on the 2ww or are just about to be basted,  very best of luck to everyone.


big   to everyone.


xxdebxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

girls!!

Follie update:

*LHS 1 x 16mm, 1 x 17mm, 1 x 20mm      
RHS 1 x 8mm* (it shrunk, praise the lord!!!, was so scared I might have to abandon )
*LINING = 13mm* 

So I have had pregnyl jab 10,000iu ( boy it stings! ouch!  )
And we take sample in at 9am tomorrow and basting occurs at 1pm, yipeeee!!!

Then I will be on my second 2 week wait, BUT feeling so much more positive about this time!!! Got great follies, great lining, just got the  to worry about now, please god let it be our best sample yet!!!!        

Hope everyone else is doing fine, cheers for follie dances, they deffo worked a treat!! As you can see!! 

Sending you all  and lots of      

Will update on basting tomorrow XX


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

*So far we have 13 takers and a little one for the meet. Any more takers as I need to confirm the final figures on Saturday morning before I go to work?

Only 10 days to go........  *


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

lovely ladies

kizzy -    good luck with basting tomorrow 

deb - how are you?

a BIG HELLO to Britta, kitty, claire, mel, jo, sam and any one else i have (probably) missed


Tracey


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

So sorry everyone that I haven't been around for a couple of days. My internet has died and couldn't get near another computer!!!

Best of luck EVERYONE who is basting this week or is on the 2WW already. I rested lots, didn't lift, drank litres and litres of water, drank pineapple juice, had a few brazil nuts everyday and took Asda pregnancy multivits as they contain selenium.

AGAIN best of luck to you all.

Sorry I can't write more

Love Sam xx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello Ladies,

I've just seen in the Hall of Fame that I missed the news of Britta & Sam and the wonderful   ,   congrats to you both! Good luck with your scan Britta (next Weds i believe?) and Sam when is yours? Come on over to the BFP thread when you are ready we'd love to have you with us. We have early bumps (pre first scan), later trimester bumps and mummies all there to support and chat and love!

Big   and   vibes to all you sniffin, jabbin, popping, basting and 2WW girls! Loads of   follie dances      and mantra - we can and will get pregnant!

Love    Charlie xxx


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks for the follie dance, Deb- I think I'm gonna need it for tomorrow. This is just a quickie tonight as I'm off out for a pub meal shortly. I 'm supposed to be dieting but have absolutely no willpower whatsoever. It just keeps going on....

          

to all you lovely ladies!
Kitty x


----------



## hally55 (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi Everyone 

Well there wasn't much to report on the scan front.  lining was about 5-6mm and nurse didn't even bother measuring follies!  But hormone levels are going up fine and my last cycle was just the same, the follie just suddenly appeared and was ready to go!  

Been thinking though, when the other nurse does the scans, she always says my ovaries are hiding and it hurts (I think she's trying to find them wrapped round my neck).  But the nurse that did the scan on Tuesday hardly delved   at all (SORRY COULDN'T THINK OF A BETTER WORD) So I wonder if maybe she just didn't look hard enough.  No matter, I'm back for another scan on Saturday, and am not so worried because the clinic is open on bank holiday Monday.

Tracey-   Hope your feeling great, When do you get your blood results back?

Clarebabes-   for Monday

Britta & Sam - Any morning sickness yet?  

Kizzy -  Lots of happy     for tomorrow 

Kitty -    follie boosting vibes to you

Hi to Andie, Mouse, Rebecca, Deb, Cathy, Pri, Sweetpea, Liz, Claire, Jo & all the lovelies on this thread

     

Mel xxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi ya, hope you are all well.

Deborah thanks honey, I am good, scan tomorrow, think it will be natural BMS this time as bank holiday and been having alot of twinges so think the follies are growing.  Hope you are well, what lovelly weather we are having.

Katrina


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

girls

hope you are all ok on this dry BUT dreary morning   has anyone got plans for this coming bank holiday?

Katrinar - hope scan goes well today? keep in touch 

Hally - good news that your hormone levels are going up so your back in on Saturday, keep in touch with any news, as for me well its only been a weeks since blood test got to wait another 5-6 weeks  

Kitty - did you have a nice pub meal? sounds nice to me   good luck with scan today heres a follie dance just for you         

a big   to any lovely ladies i have missed

love 

Tracey  

Sam - good to hear from you hun   how are you? any morning sickness? 

Kizzy - good luck for today. lots of healthy and happy


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

Morning Ladies,

Katrinar, Hope you have lots of fun with your BMS this month and get a natural BFP!!   

Mel Good Luck with your scan on Saturday, Hope them follies get growing for you!!      

Kizzy, Your follies have really come on, i bet you were so pleased!! Good Luck with your basting chick. Hope the 2ww goes ok and flies by for you and keep thinking positive!!    

Kitty, Corrina, Jo, Tracey, Sam and everyone else HELLO,

Love and Baby Dust : 

Britta xxx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

*HI ladies*

hope everyone is peachy today, I have to say lovely sunshine here, but im in doors as get hey fever and live next to rape seed field which are in full glory at the moment!

anyway...
Britta, how are you hun hope everything is going well, how you feeling?

Tracey, hope the next 5-6 weeks fly by for you. i hate all the waiting!

Katrina, hope the scan went well. looks like you may be having a very busy weekend then  

Mel, good luck with the scan on saturday hope the follies grow big and healthy ready for basting 

HI to every one ive missed, sorry didnt mean to!

well AF arrived this morning, which means I can now look forward to next months tx. the witch was nearly a week late which is unusual for me but hey what can ya do?! so fingers crossed this time next month ill be joining in with the gorey stuff!!

all the best

Corrina


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

A big   to you all...

Sorry Ive not been on for a while but I havent got internet at the new place yet and have had leave from the office....

Well I went back to the hospital on Monday for them to say, we dont know why it didnt work, it should have done, everything was fine, but there is only a 10% chance.          And that we should have one more go before deciding what are next option will be... 
So I have this month to chill (or at least try to chill) and then go my third and final IUI next month...

Hope you're all doing well, sorry I cant catch up - too much going on but would like to wish the basters, 2wwer's and everyone else the very best of luck...

Sam, Britta and Liz, hope you're all enjoying being  and are taking it easy

Love 
Pri..xx

P.S   to everyone who PM'd me and for every ones well wishes


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi all,

Just a quickie from me. Unfortunately it looks like I'm miscarrying again. I'm waiting for the GP to call back, I think he is going to send me to the early pregnancy unit.

Will keep you posted.

Hope you are all well,

Liz
x


----------



## Rebecca1416 (Aug 2, 2003)

Oh Liz, poor you, you must be so worried.  There is still a chance love, so try and think positive thoughts.


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

ahh Liz

sending you      hope you get good news from clinic/epu keep in touch

thinking of you

Tracey


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Liz, I hope and pray that everything will be fine... thinking of you


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

*Liz*, all the best sending lots of sticky vibes your way hunny   

   

thinking of you 
corrina


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

Liz, thinking of you hun, 
Britta xxx


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Liz

I'm so sorry for you hun, sending you lots of hugs, and positives thoughts.
Hope things settle down for you

Good luck 
Claire


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Girlies!!!

*BASTING DAY!!!!* 

Well sample was a little bit less than last time, but it was a good sample she said and it only takes one eager beaver!!! 

I didnt feel a thing during basting this time, last time I felt the catheter go in and the whole thing was quite uncomfortable!

Could be cos I was more relaxed this time! 

So I came home and lay on the bed ( with my new fleecy blanket!!) with my walkman on listening to meditation cd, and keeping my tum warm, it was lovely and I fell asleep for a wee while!!

Got up had a coffee and came on here!! Am planning on going to lie on sofa with blanket and watch a dvd, DP is in charge of all cooking cleaning etc etc, lucky he is great at it anyways!! 

So now I am on the 2WW, well its more than 2 weeks for me, she said today wait 17 days if no AF then I can test , but even better if I can make it to day 20 with no AF and no test....I was like eeek! thats too long to wait!!!  So will test on 13th May if no af     

*PLEASE LET IT WORK THIS TIME PLEASE PLEASE SWIM  SWIM!!!!*

When I was lying on the bed after basting I was willing the sperm to find my 2 eggs!!!  

Not looking forward to pessary tonight! YUK!!!! 

How is everyone else hope scans went well girls?

Libby Hannah glad to see your basting went fine  

Claire, Rebecca hope you are doing well on 2WW!! Here I am to join you ladies!!!

Lets get the positive vibes going!!!                 

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

Liz hun sending you loads of       and sticky vibes   XXXX


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Liz honey sending you a big  , thinking of you.

Kzzy great basting went well.  I am being basted on Saturday.

Katrina


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Liz - Oh you poor thing.         . And sending loads of  .

Kizzy - It's great your basting went well. Looks like we need a   with a 3ww on, just for you!! I'm on my own 3ww before my seven week scan.

Pri - Great to hear that there are no problems. Chilling out isn't always as easy as it sounds is it?

Katrina - Hope your basting goes well on Saturday

Hally - My nurse really needed to delve to find left ovary and like you it felt like it was somewhere near my tonsils (if I had them).

Best of luck to everyone else at every stage.

As for me, feeling a little yucky, trying to eat little and often. Apart from that feeling well.

Love to all 

Sam xx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All

AF finally arrived this morning so im in for my baseline scan tomorrow, anyone cycle buddies?

Jo
x


----------



## hally55 (Feb 10, 2006)

Liz  

Thinking of you


Mel xxx


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Thought I'd just say a quick hello.

So that you all know that I'm thinking about you all.

Too all the 2WW'ers (including me) lots if sticky vibes and   (can I have some please)

Claire


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Just a quick one girls - my back is killing me. I just wanted to send my love to Liz. Big hug for you xx

Kitty x


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Awe Liz    
I'm thinking of your sweetie and sending you loads of


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi everyone  

Just a quickie!  

Kizzy - Glad your basting went well and   on your  

Katrina -   with your basting on Saturday  

Lots of  to Pri, Kitty, Claire, Hally, Joanne, Sam, Britta, Tracey, Carrie, Rebecca, Charlie, Corrina and anyone else I may have missed (sorry!)

Luv Sweetpea xxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks for the good luck wishes, thats me now had the trigger jab, so on our way and its worked in well having the bank holiday weekend I can cabbage for a couple of days after basting.

Katrina


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

Evening Everyone,

Anyone heard from Liz? Praying its "no news is good news". Thinking of you Liz 

Katrinar, Good Luck for basting!!

Jo, Good Luck with scan and for this cycle!!

Claire, Special sticky vibes Hun!!   
and to all the other 2ww's   

       

Kizzymouse, Glad the basting went OK, Good Luck!!

Sam, Sorry your not feeling 100% but it will all be worth it!! 

Still no symptoms for me except sore boobs and feeling tired! Trying not to worry but its hard, cant wait for my scan for a bit of reassurance!! 

Tracey, Sweetpea, Pri, Mel, Tracey, Rebecca and Corrina,   and to everyone i have rudely forgotton, finding it a little hard to keep track at the mo!!

Anyway, Love to you all,
Britta xxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

girls

well its Friday    and its a bank holiday weekend    (sorry about that a bit of a mad moment!!!)

anyway might not be able to get on here for a couple of days, computer has gone wrong AGAIN    so have to use the one in work but hopefully might be able to sort computer over the weekend

Kizzy - glad to hear the basting went well all thats left to do now is relax   , test on day 20 eh   thats a long time but if you can do it good for you   how was the pessary  

Katrina - good luck with basting    hope you have happy and healthy   

Britta - hi hun 

Sweetpea - how are you?

Kitty - sorry to hear you have a bad back, hope your feeling better soon  

Sam - sorry to hear your not feeling 100% but like Britta said it will be all worth it   take care

Jo - hope scan goes ok, here a follie dance for you         

claire - how are you? will send you some   

a big   also to Pri, Corrina, Hally and any other ladies i have missed

has anyone heard from Liz? hope shes ok thinking of you Liz   

Take care

love to all

Tracey


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

New home this way >>>>

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,56114.0.html

H xx


----------

